# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Եթե չլինեին պարտականությունները...

## ivy

Մենք շատ հաճախ անում ենք բաներ, որոնք «պետք է» անենք, թեև այնքան էլ չենք ուզում: Դրանք կոչում ենք պարտականություններ: Ամեն մեկս ունի պարտականությունների իր ցուցակը: Իսկ ի՞նչ կմնա մեր օրվա մեջ, եթե հանկարծակի, ինչ-որ  հրաշքով բոլոր պարտականությունները դուրս գան այնտեղից: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ, թե ինչով կզբաղվեր մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը, եթե չունենար որևէ պարտականություն: 
Նկարագրեք ձեր կյանքն առանց պարտականությունների: Ի՞նչով լցված կլինեին ձեր օրերը:  :Smile:

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

Դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել, ու նույնիսկ գիտեմ ինչո՞ւ, 
կարծում եմ ապրելով հասարակության մեջ, կամ թեկուզ լինելով *ցանկացած համակարգի մեջ* (մի քիչ շատ եմ ընդհանրացնում, գլոբալցնում  :Smile:  ) միշտ *ստանում ես ինչ-որ բան* համակարգից (հասարուկությունից) ու վերցնում ես *պարտավորություն*, 
որովհետև ինչպես հայտնի է (թեկուզ, ասենք, էներգիայի կամ զանգվածի պահպանման օրենքից  :Wink:  ) եթե համակարգը քեզ *տվել է* ինչ-որ բան, որ քեզ պետք էր, ուրեմն դու *պարտավոր ես* մի այլ բան *վերադարձնել*:




> Իսկ ի՞նչ կմնա մեր օրվա մեջ, եթե հանկարծակի, ինչ-որ հրաշքով բոլոր պարտականությունները դուրս գան այնտեղից:


Ստացվում է, որ իմ պատասխանն է՝ *դատարկություն * 
(   ոմանք կարող են ասել, թե դա ֆոռմա է հորինելու ինչ ուզում ես  :Think:  )

Հ.Գ.
Կներեք, որ այդքան լուրջ ստացվեց  :Blush:  
Հ.Գ. Բ
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ *Պարտքով ծնվածները*  ստեղծագործությունը, հենց սրա մասին է  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Եթե պարտականություններս  չլինեին էնքան լավ կլիներ...
Կգնայի մի խաղաղ տեղ,  մարդկանցից ու ժխորից հեռու, հետս կվերցնեի չկարդացած գրքերի մի հսկայական կույտ, ի դեպ մի հաստափորն էլ էսօր եմ գնել ու տխուր նայում եմ վրան՝ հաստատ կարդալ չեմ հասցնելու, կվերցնեի մի քսան-քսանհինգ սի դի լավ երաժշտություն, մի քանի շիշ դառը գինի, կանջատեի հեռախոսս, հա, լապտոպս էլ կտանեի անպայման, կվարձեի մի փոքրիկ տնակ գյուղական գեղատեսիլ մի անկյունում ու կանցկացնեի էնտեղ էդ ազատ օրերը... Հետո շատ կլուսանկարեի բնությունն ու երկինքը: Ու շատ կգրեի... Գուցե մի օր հաջողվի....
Դե իսկ եթե շա՜տ խորանամ երազանքների մեջ, թող որ ԷՆ ՄԻ հոգին էլ գար հետս: Էստեղ իմ պատմությունն ավարտվում է խարհրդավոր բազմակետերով…

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես արբեցող կդառնամ  :LOL:

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

> Ես արբեցող կդառնամ


Իսկ ես բանկ կթալանեմ, իսկ հետո impression-ի ծրագրով  :LOL:  (մեկ ա, ինչքան նայում եմ էտ ծրագրի համար լիքը փող ա պետք  :Sad:  )

Հ.Գ.
Այս գռարումը լրիվ _անլուրջ է_՝ իմ վերևի լրիվ լուրջ գրառումը մեղմացնելու համար  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մենք շատ հաճախ անում ենք բաներ, որոնք «պետք է» անենք, թեև այնքան էլ չենք ուզում: Դրանք կոչում ենք պարտականություններ: Ամեն մեկս ունի պարտականությունների իր ցուցակը: Իսկ ի՞նչ կմնա մեր օրվա մեջ, եթե հանկարծակի, ինչ-որ  հրաշքով բոլոր պարտականությունները դուրս գան այնտեղից: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ, թե ինչով կզբաղվեր մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը, եթե չունենար որևէ պարտականություն: 
> Նկարագրեք ձեր կյանքն առանց պարտականությունների: Ի՞նչով լցված կլինեին ձեր օրերը:


Ֆիզիկայի դպրոցի դասից, երբ անցնում են շփման ուժը, աշակերտները շարադրություն են գրում <<Ինչ կլիներ, եթե չլիներ շփման ուժը>> թեմայով: Կարելի է այս հարցին պատասխանել մի բառով` քաոս: Եվ եթե հասկանում եք շփման ուժի անհրաժեշտությունը, ապա կասեմ, որ ցանկացած մարդու համար պարտականությունները նույնքան անհրաժեշտ են, շփման ուժը բնության մեջ: Քանի որ երկուսի բացակայության դեպքում էլ առաջանում է քաոս առաջին դեպքում` հասարակության մեջ, երկրորդում` բնության:

----------


## Belle

Արանց պարտականությունների կյանքն անիմաստ ու անհետաքրքիր կլիներ  :Wink: 
իսկ հանուն ինչի՞ ապրել, եթե միայն քեզ համար, ուրեմն պարտականություն ունես ինքդ քո նկատմամբ, այսինքն՝ իմ կարծիքով արանց պարտականությունների հնարավորր չէ, ոչ էլ պետք է  :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

> Արանց պարտականությունների կյանքն անիմաստ ու անհետաքրքիր կլիներ 
> իսկ հանուն ինչի՞ ապրել, եթե միայն քեզ համար, ուրեմն պարտականություն ունես ինքդ քո նկատմամբ, այսինքն՝ իմ կարծիքով արանց պարտականությունների հնարավորր չէ, ոչ էլ պետք է


Եթե չլինեին պարտականությունները, առաջին 2 օրը միգուցե շատ հետաքրքրիր լիներ, բայց հետո շատ ձանձրալի կլիներ կյանքը: Բայց չէ որ մենք շատ հաճախ հաճույքով ենք անում մեր պարտականությունները, և այդ շատ անգամ շատ էլ հետաքրքիրա լինում:

----------


## Koms

կարծում եմ, որ հենց այդ "պարտականություններ"-ով էլ լցված է օրվա ընթացքը /կոնկրետ իմ/` դե եթե դա չլինի` անկեղծ ասած "դատարկ" տարածությունը մեծ տոկոս կկազմի օրվա կտրվածքով; 
իմ կարծիքով, մարդու մեծագույն միսիան այս կյանքում` ինչ-որ պիտանի գործով մշտապես զբաղված լինելն է;

----------


## Դեկադա

Վերջի  երեք  գրառման  հետ  համաձայն  եմ:Կարծում  եմ  առանց  պարտականություննների  ապրելը  անիմաստ  կդառնա:Իմ  խորին  համոզմամբ  մարդը  եթե  ուզում  է  օգտվել  իր  իրավունքներից   պետք  է  կատարի  նաև   որոշակի  պարտականություններ, այլապես  ինչի՞  համար  պայքարես  և  ի՞նչ  տաս   աշխարհին:Վերջին  հաշվով կյանքը  հենց  պարտականությունների  շարան  է:

----------


## Adam

4 ամիս եղել եմ առանց պարտականությունների: Օրերը օրեր չէին... ժամերն առաջ չէին գնում, օդը չէր շնչվում, տրամադրություն չկար... մի խոսքով դեպրեսիայի մեջ էի: Ոչ մեկին խորհուրդ չեմ տա զրկել ինքն իրեն պարտականություններից: Հենց դրա մեջ է կյանքի իմաստը, հետաքրքրությունը ու պարտականություններից հետո հանգստանալու ու հաճույք ստանալու պրոցեսը: Եվ առհասարակ, երջանկությունը: Պատկերացրեք, որ ունեք միլիոնավոր դոլլարներ, չունեք որևէ պարտականություն, ոչ մի անելիք: Մնում է ծախսեք այդ փողերը: Ընդունում եմ... 1-2 տարի կլինեյի անհագ երջանիկ ու աշխարհը կլիներ իմը: Ամեն օր կլողանայի վիսկիի մեջ, կուտեյի առյուծի գլուխ, կքնեյի Ջոլիի հետ (չնայած փողըս միանգամից կպրծներ...  :LOL:  բայց դե հայ տղաների մեծամասնության երազանքը ինձնով կանեյի  :LOL: ), չի բացառվում որ թմրամոլ կդառնայի... կուտեյի կուտեյի կդառնայի 300 կիլո: Բայց հետո.... մինչև երբ տենց: Հավատացնում եմ 1-2 տարի հետո ես ինքնասպան կլինեյի: Դա լուրջ եմ ասում: Համենայնդեպս ես որ ինքնասպան կլինեյի դա հաստատ է: Զուր չէ, որ մեծահարուստ Բիլ Գեյցը հոդվածներից մեկում գրել էր, որ մահանալուց հետո իր ընտանիքին կտակելու է ընդամենը 5-6  *միլիոն*դոլլար , իսկ մնացած միլիարդները բարեգործություն է անելու ամբողջ աշխարհին: Ինչու այդպես, որովհետև նա մտածում է, որպեսզի իր երեխաներն էլ մեծանան ու ինչ-որ մի բան ստեղծեն, աշխատեն, արարեն ու սեփական քրտինքով փող աշխատեն: Այլ ոչ թե 40 քանի միլիարդ միանգամից կտակի ընտանիքին, որ 3-4 տարուց բան ու գործ չունենալուց ընտանիքը մեռնի՝ ճարպերից ու չգիտեմ ինչից: Գնացի, գնացի ուր հասա:  :Tongue:  Մի խսքով, առանց պարտականությունների շատ անկապա...  :Sad:   :Smile:

----------

